# i need a motor!!!!



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

looking for a 50-80 horse under $800 with controls just figured this is worth a shot!

thanks
buzz


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*That could be a hard window to hit.*

A brand name 25 hp outboard in good shape 3 to 5 years old could go for twice that price easy. I'm not trying to burst your bubble, just trying to paint a real picture.....Goodluck


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

i know a guy that has a 35hp here in norfolk...think he wants like 600 or 700..not sure


----------



## Seafox (Dec 22, 2003)

Try Budget Boats. Their web site is www.budgetboats.net/

They are located in Chesapeake.


----------



## catchinabuzz (Jul 29, 2002)

well i ended up with a 78 merc 50 in great shape never run in salt water! $500 i will be putting it on the hull sat. looks like i will be doing some fishing sooner than i planned!




just sit back and catch the buzzzzz


----------

